# Live sand turning brown???Help



## raymi17

My live sand keeps turning kind of brown all over the place IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m not sure if its algae, I have no clue what to do about it or how to get rid of it. I have a 55 gallon tank set up for saltwater; my aquarium has been running for about 6 weeks. I have 4 fish two clown fishes and two blue damsels. I have two filters a mechanical and biological one, I just recently did water changed, I feed my fish once a day. I also have 6 Ã‚Â½ pounds of live rock in it.


----------



## usmc121581

Just stir it, eventually it will stop. Your tank is still cycling. What your tank is going though is a normal thing.


----------



## raymi17

Thanks that makes me feel a little bit better.


----------



## caferacermike

It is a diatomaceous algal bloom. Very common in the first few weeks. they eat the dust created byt he silica in the sand and or rock work. when that food source settles and disappears so will the brown algae. You might need a lot more current in the tank as water movement helps prevent algae growth.


----------

